# Bourbon and brown sugar cured salmon



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

A good friend just gave us fifteen pounds of fresh caught salmon.

I am curing a two and a half pound section in brown sugar, black pepper, the obvious curing kosher salt, and Jim Beam.

Then I will use apple wood from my property to smoke it.

In a few days I will post how it went.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I've never marinated fish with booze, might have to look into it. 
There'll be a 60lb box of coho to split up between 3 of us coming down from Alaska in a week or so once the BIL closes up the lodge and ships it down.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds good. Apple wood makes some nice smoke expecially on lighter flavored stuff like fish or chicken. What kinda Bourbon are we using?


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I've never marinated fish with booze, might have to look into it.
> There'll be a 60lb box of coho to split up between 3 of us coming down from Alaska in a week or so once the BIL closes up the lodge and ships it down.


In the past I have done cognac cured bacon with outstanding results.

I have found a number of French processes and recipes are really nothing more than peasant food with a gourmet twist.

I find true self-sustainment is not how to take the best of the best, but how to take the lowest of low and turn it into a gourmet meal.

Supposedly the Gauls sent Alexander the Great a scrawny chicken as a act of defiance. 
Supposedly he marinated that chicken in wine, onions, garlic and herbs and sent it back to the Gauls as a demonstration of the sophistication of the Roman Empire.

That chicken is also now call Coq Au Vin. 
Done right, it is a truly great meal.

But it does need a good bread to go with it.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds good. Apple wood makes some nice smoke expecially on lighter flavored stuff like fish or chicken. What kinda Bourbon are we using?


Ah. An excellent question.
I am using Jim Beam.

But if you have other suggestions I am all ears.

I was considering Jack Daniels as a sweeter liquor. 
But thought that may be too much with the brown sugar.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

WhatTheHeck said:


> I find true self-sustainment is not how to take the best of the best, but how to take the lowest of low and turn it into a gourmet meal.


I concur.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

WhatTheHeck said:


> A good friend just gave us fifteen pounds of fresh caught salmon.
> 
> I am curing a two and a half pound section in brown sugar, black pepper, the obvious curing kosher salt, and Jim Beam.
> 
> ...


Awesome!
(Slippy like!!!)


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

The Results: 
200mL of Jim Beam was a bit much. Next time I will scale it back to say 50mL.
A bit overpowering. Cannot taste the sugar at all. Little bit of salt on the back end.

It still eats, having a few slices on cream cheese bread, and it is good no doubt.

Cold smoked it for three hours to good affect.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

So how many strips can you eat and still legally drive :tango_face_wink:


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> So how many strips can you eat and still legally drive :tango_face_wink:


I am not sure . . . at some point in time, I blacked out. Woke up on the front lawn, in my underware, and I have a new tattoo of Marilyn Monroe . . .

From what I can tell, that was one bagel worth of salmon.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Well, you can't go wrong with a tat of Marilyn.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

WhatTheHeck said:


> Ah. An excellent question.
> I am using Jim Beam.
> 
> But if you have other suggestions I am all ears.
> ...


Well for a down home sour mash flavor i really like Ezra Brooks. It tastes like Jack Daniels should. Also about 1/4 less expensive.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

bigwheel said:


> Well for a down home sour mash flavor i really like Ezra Brooks. It tastes like Jack Daniels should. Also about 1/4 less expensive.


Thank you BigWheel, I will keep that in mind.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Well for a down home sour mash flavor i really like Ezra Brooks. It tastes like Jack Daniels should. Also about 1/4 less expensive.


Well I aint neva soaked no samon in any good 'ole boubbin, but ifin I was to do so &#8230; an I just might, it would be doused up real good with sum Gentlemen's Jack. Even if a feller aint always a real gentlemen.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Well I aint neva soaked no samon in any good 'ole boubbin, but ifin I was to do so &#8230; an I just might, it would be doused up real good with sum Gentlemen's Jack. Even if a feller aint always a real gentlemen.


Sounds good right! But its borderline alcohol abuse...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Sounds good right! But its borderline alcohol abuse...


I would agree, GJD is too pricey for the pot but Man is it some could sippin' whiskey!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I would agree, GJD is too pricey for the pot but Man is it some could sippin' whiskey!


Sure is love that stuff!


----------

